# How much are your Orlando timeshare property taxes?



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 16, 2006)

On another thread, it has been suggested that low MF's have to do with property taxes further and closer to Disney.  What are your property taxes?   I saw a few that were over $100, but it sounds as if some owners pay 1/4 of that.  

For Colorado we only pay about $18 per year for each week.  That keeps those MF's low.


----------



## timetraveler (Mar 16, 2006)

Cindy...our OL units range from 90-100 per unit.  And OL is as close to disney as you can get, considering our property butts up against theirs.   

Our Arizona stuff is in the $13 dollar range.   Huge difference.   Then again....our AZ stuff doesn't come close to what OL has.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*taxes are a big number in FL*

At Cypress Pointe Resort the 2006 taxes were $84 for a 3 bedroom. At Cypress Pointe Grande Villas they are $ 143.97 for a 3 bedroom. The resorts sit next door to each other and have the same management. But CPGV is still in sales so the "average" sale price is higher thus assessments are higher. Also remember that taxes must be paid regardless of collections. So if a resort has 90% collections the 90% have to pay their own taxes PLUS the 10% that aren't paying their share.  If the base rate was $100 the 90% will pay $110 to cover the full bill due.  At Westgate they are $ 105 for a two bedroom.  It isn't proximity to the parks it is how well the Association is doing at collections, what the assessed values are, what stage the sales are in, unit size, and more.  Since they are separate from the other fees be careful when you review what the annual costs are at Orlando timeshares as often people will list the resort fees without the annual taxes.  As you can see those can easily add $100-$150 or more to the annual cost. If you are an owner you should look into how much your Association is paying, if they have acted to challenge assessments and how overall collections are doing as a weakness in any of those can raise the cost of taxes for your ownership.


----------



## Sthack (Mar 16, 2006)

*Sheraton Vistana*

Our 2br at Sheraton Vistana (Fountains II) 2006 taxes were $118 - way too much considering what some of you are paying.


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't have my bill offhand, but I know I paid about $130 for a 2 BR at Vistana Villages.  I can't believe others are paying so much less!


----------



## Peter J (Mar 16, 2006)

$114 (and 9 cents!   ) for our 2 b/r at OL.


----------



## jkjsless (Mar 16, 2006)

*property taxes*

ours are $76 for two bedroom at Liki Tiki


----------



## ira g (Mar 16, 2006)

We have a studio in Cocoa Beach, Fl. Our taxes are $8.09 per week, maybe that is why are mf's are $175 per week.


----------



## AMJ (Mar 16, 2006)

Our taxes for 2006 for a two bedroom unit at Cypress Harbour were $109.

Joyce


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 16, 2006)

estimates 2006
BW is $0.94 per point
OKW is $0.888 per point
VWL is $0.917 per point

2005 - Landmark $30.55

BW because of their 3-bedroom can appear to be really expensive - just depends upon how many points you need.

I can get a studio each year - standard view for my 50 points - 

BWV - operating budget - $3.231
BWV - Capital Reserve budget - $0.5174
BWV - property tax - 2006 - Estimated - $0.9170
total $4.69

50 * $4.69 = $234.51 for 5 days at BWV - now I think I got a deal!!! since this rents from disney for $305 per day...
http://www.mousesavers.com/roomrates2006.html#dvc

the 3-bedroom I talked about is 74 points per night - VERY EXPENSIVE.


----------

